# Entering Mexico with enclosed utility trailer and motorcycle



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I plan on going to Guadalajara, Mexico in March to live for 6 months with bare minimal possessions. If I enjoy my experience, I plan on staying. I would like to bring my Honda ST1100 Sport Touring motorcycle enclosed in a 15' single axle trailer. Is there anything I should be concerned about or aware of ahead of time regarding my vehicles and customs at the border ? I remember reading that you have to get Mexican auto/cycle insurance ahead of time? Best way to go about this?


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

been there, done that. all three were on the same sticker but my bike was under 1000cc.
you are allowed to import only one vehicle. tell them[if they ask] it's only 850cc.
to get my mex insurance,i simply googled and found one in new mexico and bought a 6 month policy. the nob brokers are more expensive than the brokers in mex.
i crossed at santa teresa , nm, because everything is handled at the border and very little traffic in the am.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unless you already know where you will live, have you given thought to where you will keep the trailer and motorcycle stored? Even parking your car can be a problem in the city. Also, you may not drive out of Mexico without all three vehicles being together.


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I will first fly in and stay for 2 weeks with a friend, check out apartments and homes for rent. Then come back to move in. 

There is no cc designation on my bike so that should not be an issue, I didn't know it would be to begin with. 

I will have to come back to the states late April for a graduation, return to Mexico, then go back for another graduation and a wedding in July. Will it be a problem to get multiple FMT's or will my first one I receive on the airplane ( which is good for six months) still be valid?




RVGRINGO said:


> Unless you already know where you will live, have you given thought to where you will keep the trailer and motorcycle stored? Even parking your car can be a problem in the city. Also, you may not drive out of Mexico without all three vehicles being together.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now, it is getting complicated. First, the FMT is a single entry document and you must get a new one every time you enter. Secondly, you may not leave your vehicles behind in Mexico and must remove them when you leave. Only people with FM3 or FM2 visas may leave vehicles in Mexico while they travel abroad. These are the conditions you agree to when you receive the 'importada temporal' for your vehicles. That document and sticker are only valid while your immigration status (FM3 or FM2) is valid. So, you may come and go with your vehicles but not without them on FMT status. Granted, some folks violate this but there are serious problems which can arise. If you intend to live in Mexico, I recommend playing by the rules.


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Please advise...*

Please advise how I accomplish this:

My scenario would be this:

Flying in Guad Feb 28, returning to states by air March 14th

Returning by vehicle shortly thereafter with my motorcycle and trailer. 

Rent home in (Zapopan)

Fly back to states for Graduation in late April, return by air within 3-4 days. 

Fly back to states for daughters wedding in July, return a couple weeks later to Mexico. 

Live in Mexico, apply for FM3





RVGRINGO said:


> Now, it is getting complicated. First, the FMT is a single entry document and you must get a new one every time you enter. Secondly, you may not leave your vehicles behind in Mexico and must remove them when you leave. Only people with FM3 or FM2 visas may leave vehicles in Mexico while they travel abroad. These are the conditions you agree to when you receive the 'importada temporal' for your vehicles. That document and sticker are only valid while your immigration status (FM3 or FM2) is valid. So, you may come and go with your vehicles but not without them on FMT status. Granted, some folks violate this but there are serious problems which can arise. If you intend to live in Mexico, I recommend playing by the rules.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe I'm wrong on this, but I had a friend of my cousin who came down with one vehicle and his bike, was above 250cc, and the government gave him all sorts of headaches and eventually he had to find a way to get it out of Veracruz where he had come in and ship it to a friend in his country. As I recall 250cc was the limit. Again, if they say no at the border, you better have an alternative route. I'd get it clear and contact the aduana ahead of time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ok, I think there is a way:
Fly to Guad Feb 28. Establish an address by getting a rental contract (from a friend or a hotel).
Immediately apply for FM3 and get a letter of permission to leave Mexico & return while the application is in progress, if they can't expedite it.
Return to USA by air March 14th, using the letter issued by INM. (Save copy of air tickets). Or you may have your FM3 already.
Return by vehicle shortly thereafter with my motorcycle and trailer. (Note Rodrigo's comments on the bike & check first.)
Pick up FM3 from INM if you don't already have it. 
Rent home in (Zapopan). If this is a different address, you will need to change your address with INM within 30 days.
Fly back to states with FM3 for Graduation in late April, return by air within 3-4 days. No problem. 
Fly back to states for daughters wedding in July, return a couple weeks later to Mexico. " " . 

Live in Mexico, renewing FM3 at this same time every year. Enjoy!


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

i did what i said 2 1/2 years ago and my moto is 650cc and was told that i didn't have to register it seperately if it was under 1000cc's so rodirigo's info is incorrect. this was my personal experience and not my cousin's.
i tried to register it seperately but they said i didn't have to and here i am-no hassel.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

What happens if he gets an FM3 and decides he doesn't want to move to Mexico now, but wants to wait a couple of years? Will he have to come back every year in the appropriate window to maintain the FM3, or can he just let it go and apply for another one in a few years? I've been wondering about this, due to my tendency to change my mind and go wandering.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

what the haitch has that got to do with what he asked about his truck ,trailer and moto.
start another thread mod or read the archives,


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I called a few motorcycle dealers today in San Diego, Ca, (close proximity to Mexican border) regarding if there is any stipulation on engine size when entering to go to Baja. Most of the guys I talked to go back and forth frequently, and virtually all of them stated that they were not aware of any sort of rule regarding engine size. They are pulling Harleys, or hauling them on their pickup truck beds. In fact, FMT's were never required.... Anyway, I like RVGRingo's plan and will pursue his recommendation. While I am in Guad I will visit the consulate, and will certainly inquire, as I cannot immagine not being able to ride in Mexico....


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

what you heard was correct for border states like baja , but not if you are planning longer term for an interior state like jalisco.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I did forget to mention that he could possibly visit the nearest Mexican Consulate and get an FM3 before his first visit to Mexico, then register it in Guadalajara within 30 days of first entry.

If one were to change his mind, he would simply ask that the FM3 be cancelled at his last departure from Mexico. Otherwise, yes, you must renew annually an that must be done in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note: The rules are different for the frontier zone, Baja California and Sonora. We are discussing coming to Guadalajara or other parts of interior Mexico.
Of course, you may ride in Mexico. It is simply a question of the temporary importation of one vehicle per person and that most motorcycles will be considered a second vehicle unless they are below a very small engine displacement; more like a scooter, off-road toy, etc.
Rules differ and interpretations of them may differ from customs agent to customs agent. Even the various Mexican Consulates in the USA will have different requirements for FM3 applications, for example.


----------

